# Carriage Bolts for workbench leg levelers



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am just wondering if anyone has used the t-nut with carriage bolts to adjust a workbench so as that it is level..

I have 4 levelers from another bench that I tore down but I need 4 more and I saw this being done on YouTube

I'm just afraid that the head of the carriage bolt would skip and slide on my concrete workshop floor

Thanks

Ed


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've used them for the leveling pads on a homemade mobile base, but I embedded the head in HDPE (recycled milk jugs) to give them a bit more surface area:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Another option is a fully threaded bolt with a large rubber foot, a washer, and a nut. I am not sure how the rubber feet are labeled, but Home Depot or Lowes sell them. Use the washer and nut to hold the rubber foot in place at the end of the bolt.

A T-nut should work as long as the bolt extends several inches into the leg. Anything less and it could tip over.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Leveling feet are available in many different types/styles and some are even low cost. 
Have you look at what MSC or Grainger carry?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A hex head bolt (cap screw) is better than a carriage. The hex head has more of a flat surface so it won't "skate" around on a cement floor. I would use a hex head bolt with a hex nut in a tee nut. Once the bench is level, tighten the hex nut against the tee nut to lock it in place. That is how I level my shop furniture.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had these for years, .....as you can tell.
Works fine though. No lock nut, but once set I've never had to re set them.


----------

